# Confusion re amount of follicles - initial investigations



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Hi

I am new to this forum but am joining as feeling quite confused with the wealth of information. Been trying for a baby for over 18 months. After 9 months i got pregnant but at 8 weeks i sadly miscarried. We started again end of November and last month i was referred to hospital. We are both having checks done and it looks like potential low progesterone for me but we had our tests done again recently. I also had ultrasound and they found 8 follicles in right and 10 in left. Waiting for next appointment at hospital in July to go through results but they don't seem to be worried but i am. They thought the ultrasound results looked like polycystic but they said no - but what i don't understand is the amont of follicles i have.
Every time i do a ovulation test it's negative - so am am i not ovulating? I heard Clomid is used if you aren't ovulating but i hear if you are over 38 ( i will be 38 in a few months) then it's not recommended. this has come straight from Professor Winston mouth as he has a charity where you can ask him questions directly - i highly recommend it http://www.genesisresearchtrust.com/
Just not sure what to do. I start acupuncutre and taking the awful chinese herbs and i am taking some vitamins and making changes to my diet and lifestyle but i feel like i don't want it to overtake my life as it's very stressful on my mental health and my relationship with my husband.
Just confused as next app is not till July -= do i go private and get results - i can't really afford this but am feeling quite desperate as i don't know what the issue is and am concerned re no ovulation results and the amount of follicles.
any help appreciated


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are going through this, and sorry to hear about the mc  

With regards to the follies I wouldn't say that it seems too many - I have PCOS and had over 50 follies in total.

OV sticks don't work for everyone and their reliability depends mostly on when you are using them as they often don't work in the morning. Have a look at the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book/website and look at the other things you can do to monitor ovulation like temping, cervical mucus and cervix monitoring. However, if you have a generally regular period you are very likely ovulating - it isn't common to have periods without ovulating.

I would recommend just taking a good preconception vitamin and staying away from Chinese herbs. I know some people like them but our clinic has issued a warning that they have seen temporary decreased egg quality in patients using Chinese herbal medicine.

I wouldn't start worrying about wether they will use clomid or not - it is a decision they will make based on a variety of factors including SA and AMH results.

I think a lot of what you do needs to depend on funding in your area. if they aren't funding ivf at the moment, or have an early cut off point, then you may as well go private. Contact your local CCG directly and ask for their criteria and details of any waiting times: don't go on what Drs or Nurses have told you as they often don't know how the funding works.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks - really appreciate that. This whole process is confusing and then you get your results on the phone by the GP and not the fertility nurse who saw you in hospital and i know GPs do their best but they aren't the fertility experts so it leads to more confusion. I know July is only 2 months away but for me that is potentially another 3 months wasted and as i am 38 in 4 months i just feel the pressure more and more to get things sorted.
I am totally obsessed with this and utterly depressed. I see other women on this forum and i realise i am only at the start at what could be a very long journey and i am just not strong enough. I don't know how you guys do it - i have so much respect and admiration and i just feel like i am total failure and very weak. My husband is 8 years younger and lately with this whole process i just feel so old and useless. Sorry just having a very bad day - i guess part of the issue is not being 100% sure what is going on and waiting till July feels like decades.
Thank god for a forum like this as i feel very alone in this process. All of my friends have kids and the ones who don't are single and not wanting kids so it feels like i can't talk to anyone.


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Spatty, just wanted to say hang in there and completely understand how you feel. I'm waiting for an appointment in July too, like you we miscarried and are about to try again, and I also feel the pressure of age and friends who have kids, it's tough.  I also read other people's experiences on here and feel daunted by the path ahead. But equally, it may work out just fine. It's hard but try to stay positive. I've been stuck in a job I hated for a year while we tried and have just resigned and about to start a new job so my life doesn't feel on hold. Bug hugs and luck to you! 
xxx


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the response - much appreciated 
It is so hard to stay positive - my due date would have been this Tuesday coming and it's ironic i am going to the hospital that day for day 21 blood test. Good for you for resigning from your job. I feel like i am stuck in a rut as been in my job for a good number of years and i feel like i just need to stick it out - it does feel like everything is on hold until something happens. 
Hope it all goes well for you in July - fingers crossed. Yes it seems like it can be a very long, daunting path ahead but you never know what your own journey is going to be - guess that is what is so scary - i am a control freak and the idea of not having any control over this is just frightening.
Best of luck and thanks again for the response.


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm a control freak too. It's horrid! We got my day 2 test results but they won't explain them until July but I've terrified myself with Google and decided I'm pre-menopausal which might be untrue! Be better if they didn't tell you the numbers. x


----------

